# Skeen 120 7.0 oder 8.0 oder Slide 8.0



## Deleted 388665 (23. Juni 2016)

Heyho,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach meinem ersten MTB und bin beim Skeen 120 hängen geblieben, kann mich aber nicht recht entscheiden.
Erstmal etwas zu meinen Vorstellungen/Einsatzgebiet:
-Fully für Touren und ein wenig S1-Trails
-27,5 Zoll
-Budget:1500€ mit Bauchschmerzen 1800€

Meine Fragen: 
1. lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Skeen 7.0 zum 8.0? 
2. Sind die Fox-Gabeln/Dämpfer merklich besser? Stimmt es, das Fox-Gabeln nur vom Hersteller gewartet werden können und man den Service bei Rock Shox selber machen kann?
3. Wie unterscheidet sich das Slide von den Skeen-Bikes? Auch hinsichtlich der Komponenten (sind sie besser/schlechter?)
4. Kann jemand einen Servicepartner in Leipzig empfehlen?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## punki69 (23. Juni 2016)

hi,
also,das slide hat sehr gute bremsen,mt5 von magura,haben schon in vielen tests gewonnen!
...dann,...brauchst du 150mm federweg???
ach ja,das slide hat außerdem eine hyd.absenkbare sattelstütze,bergab ein sehr hoher zugewinn,
.....ich fahre nie wieder ohne,selbst am hardtail.
du mußt halt wissen,ob du es in naher zukunft vielleicht auch mal etwas ruppiger angehen willst???
mfg.punki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (24. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre seid einigen Monaten ein Skeen 120 9.0 und bin begeistert. Für Touren und leichte Trails ist das Skeen bestens geeignet. Wenn du denn Schwerpunkt wie bei mir auf Touren setzt bist du mit dem Skeen denke ich besser bedient als mit einem Slide wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich noch kein Slide gefahren bin. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt würde ich allerdings vielleicht noch ein Monat was sparen und mir direkt das 9.0 holen wegen der absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Ich werde auch keine Fahrrad mehr ohne fahren. Zum anderen ist das 9.0 sehr gut Ausgestattet: Komplette XT Gruppe, XT Bremse, Absenkbare Sattelstütze und das 9.0 ist ja auch im Sale ;-)


----------



## punki69 (25. Juni 2016)

...wollte noch das slide 130 vorschlagen,wenn du auf 29er laufräder stehst,bin ich vor 2 jahren probe gefahren,für touren und ruppigen abfahrten genial....


----------



## Deleted 388665 (25. Juni 2016)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Ich bezog mich eigentlich auf das Slide 120 8.0 und dachte das es ein 27,5 Zoll wäre....also ist es eigentlich raus, weil die 27,5er mir zu viel Geld verschlingen.
Mehr Geld will ich erstmal nicht ausgeben. Es wird mein erstes MTB sein und da will ich nicht unendlich viel Geld reinstecken und am Ende mitbekommen, das es doch nicht das Ideale ist. Da kaufe ich mir lieber in 2-4 Jahren was neues, wenn ich genau weis was ich für Strecken fahre.
Ich denke am Anfang werde ich maximal auf S1 Trails (nach ein paar Bildern im Netz bestimmt) rumfahren. Reicht dafür das Skeen prinzipiell aus?
Gibt es zwischen dem Skeen 7.0 oder 8.0 gravierende Unterschiede oder (richtig) schlechte Komponenten? Ich habe zB beim Canyon Nerve 6.0 (1500€) gelesen, das es schlechte Bremsen hat. Sowas geht nicht und ist für mich k.o. Kriterium.
Wie ist das mit der Wartung der Dämpfer. Muss ich die einschicken oder kann ich bzw. der Bikehänder um die Ecke machen?


----------



## SkeenRider (6. Juli 2016)

Das Skeen 8.0 ist im allgemeinen besser ausgestattet und ist auch für denn anfang bestimmt eine sehr gute Wahl womit man auch auf dauer Spaß hat. Also kauf dir das Skeen 8.0 und hab Spaß damit und den wirst du auch haben ;-) Zum Thema Dämpfer würde ich mal tippen das nicht jeder Bike Händler diese Reparieren oder Revidieren kann.


----------



## fobee (7. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. einem Monat das Skeen 120 8.0 und bin hellauf begeistert. Ich habe genauso wie du zwischen den 7.0 er und auch dem Slide verglichen.
Das Slide 150 (wenn es denn 27,5 Zoll sein soll) ist doch einiges schwerer und für das Anforderungsprofil (Tour/Trail) für meinen Geschmack vom Federweg her doch zu viel.
Das Slide 130 steht auf 29er Rädern. Habe ich auch lange darüber nachgedacht, allerdings wäre hinsichtlich Austattung nur das 9.0 in Frage gekommen, welches dann auf Grund des Preises rausfiel.
Bleibt noch das Skeen 120 7.0. Etwas schlechtere Bremse, einige SLX Komponenten (die für den Einstieg dennoch genügen), jedoch ausschlaggebend, dass ich es nicht gewählt habe, war die verbaute 3fach-Kurbel, da der 2fach Antrieb mir wichtig war.
Also fiel die Wahl auf das Skeen 120 8.0 und es war die Richtige.  Zudem ist die Farbe noch der Knaller.


----------



## Skyp3r (8. Juli 2016)

Hey,

ich hoffe mal das ist noch aktuell.  Ich hatte vor einigen Monaten eine ähnliche Frage gestellt. Bei mir waren die Vorzeichen ähnlich, vielleicht gings bei mir etwas mehr in die Downhill Richtung. Du kannst hier gerne auch noch mal nachlesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-skeen-vs-slide.794155/#post-13661482

Letztendlich habe ich mich für das Slide 150 8.0 entschieden und bin mit der Entscheidung megahappy! Sowohl bergauf als bergab macht das Teil einfach nur Spaß. Sicherlich hat es ein etwas höheres Gewicht als das Skeen, aber gerade bergab hast du natürlich umso mehr Spass, schon allein wegen des Federweges. Die Geometrie ist sehr gut und man sitzt auch auf längeren Touren bequem in einer guten Haltung.
Für meine Zwecke das perfekte Rad würde ich sagen, allroundtechnisch einfach stark.


----------

